# Beds - Need Help



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm in the mood to buy a new bed for one of the girls, but I haven't been able to find anything I like at a reasonable price.

The only one I've seen that I even kind of like was over $250 and I didn't like it enough to pay $50 so $250 was out of the question. 

So -- where are you finding cute beds?

:smhelp:


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I need to know this too, I bought a cute bed at TJMAXX but it is small and my new puppy will outgrow it within no time....would love to get a good rec for something pink and fluffy!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Do you have a Home Goods near you? They can have really cute stuff at times.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

EBay!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Home Goods and TJmax here - I LOVE that place


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynn - I agree with others and recommend you check out HomeGoods if there is one near you. They sometimes have such great pet stuff.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Last week I ordered a cute one online at target that was leopard with pink on the inside. They have much more online than what they carry in the store.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You know...... You should really be asking THE. BED. QUEEN. All heart!!!!! LOL I got three at Petsmart(love them because they're washable and have held up really well), and I bought three at Home Goods, also washable!! I haven't washed them yet so no reviews on them yet! You've got three little girls, so you can go crazy on the feminine stuff!!!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I was at Homegoods this morning and they had a BEAUTIFUL actual BED BED for the dog with steps to get on also - I wanted to get is so bad but... I knew they would not use it


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I just bought ours at petsmart during a sale LOL.... Didn't want to get anything nice until Grace is out of the puppy chewing phase.

But even then... we bought Gus an expensive bed and he has never once laid in it.... we keep his toys in it  His favorite is the cheap $20 one we got at Petsmart LOL So we just go with those....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> You know...... You should really be asking THE. BED. QUEEN. All heart!!!!! LOL I got three at Petsmart(love them because they're washable and have held up really well), and I bought three at Home Goods, also washable!! I haven't washed them yet so no reviews on them yet! You've got three little girls, so you can go crazy on the feminine stuff!!!!


LOL, I was thinking that Miss Lynn, thank you Deborah :thumbsup: :HistericalSmiley:

Those that mentioned Home goods, I heard and have seen adorable ones. But I don't have one near me.

But guess what???? Sometimes, you can find adorable ones on-line at Wallmart, honest to anything, great prices, great delivery and really good quality.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey has preferred a towel on the floor to any of the "fancy" beds I've bought her! Of course, she's on the couch or in bed with me the rest of the time.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is the web-site to Wallmarts on-line beds "dog beds" - Walmart.com

Now I get to tell Lynn how ADORABLE her signature is. 

I have found that the kids like the most, is the couch beds. I think you can get them at Dr. Foster and Smith.

Noooooooow, yes I do seem  to purchase alot of beds. But when I was searching I was looking of course for something cute but something I thought Mia and Leo would like, I didn't look for fancy smancy ones, cute ones yes, but ones that they would really take too. This was before Ana. But I think I finally got it right.

The tent beds, which Leo and Ana love, yes, were a bit pricey, but I knew they would like them and they do. 

Now, the one I got for Ana, the Louis Dog bed, that looks like a cradle, yes is beatufiul BUT, I of course loved the look of the bed, but also loved the fact that it had a little covering over the top, to make her feel more secure, as I don't do crates. And it worked:chili:....Sooooooooooooooo I rest my case :HistericalSmiley:

I will say, that when I shop for beds, I do try to get one that all 3 will fit on. And that one I have by the sliding glass doors, so they can look out.

So I honestly was truly looking for something in particular for either Mia and Leo, and then noticed the price :w00t:. 

As I said, they do love the couch beds, and I did happen to find one in blue. Otherwise it's like a not really nice looking brown that was my only objection.

But now all 3 have their favorites, I do love dog beds I admit, but I do go and look for their comfort and of course cuteness. 

As someone posted earlier, and I posted in agreement, I have seen some incredibly nice ones from home goods.

Lynn, if you don't have a home goods near you, take a look at the link that I posted of Wall Mart. Make sure you click on-line. They haver alot of selections.

I have a good feel now what each baby likes, so I don't think I will have that much of a bed obssession as I used to :blush:

But the one I got for Ana for her x-pen, I am so glad I did. She loved it right away, it was comfortable and I really think it gave her a nice comfort feeling.

The tent beds I bought, was a great purchase too, as I said Ana and Leo love them.

If Mia is not on the bed next to the sliding glass door, she loves the pink couch in my siggy. (which happens to be a child's couch).

Oh ETA: , the one in my profiel pic was handmade for Ana's first birthday, and she loves it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Zooey is not the only one who likes a towel. Sammie does like a crate bed or his homemade bed I made out of a fleece throw with a crate bed stuffed inside :thumbsup: better that all the beds I bought. I don't like anything in my stores, so I was talking with Christine about getting one made yesterday. I'm probably doing it more for me than him. :HistericalSmiley:maybe I should just make another fleece one. Here is a pic of the one I made Lynn, it's not fancy, but he loves it.

What I want is that couch Christine's babies are sitting on!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball has had all kinds of cute beds ... but, the one design that he always goes for is the kind that you see in these pictures. (not the best quality pictures, but you can see the beds) I think he likes them because he can can snuggle down in them and he also has a place to rest his chin. I love how he rests his chin on the beds when he is looking out the windows. And, the beds are spacious ... but, still cozy. 

It wasn't planned this way,but, I always see the beds that Snowball likes ... (and, therefore his Mommy likes) at Target. I love these beds because the little cushions and the outer fabric unzips so that they can be laundered. The cushions have reversible colors when you turn them over ... really nice! Also, I've been lucky with color choices that seem to blend in with the kitchen and living room decor ... although I didn't plan that either. 

As for the bedroom bed ... well, we all share that one.:wub::wub::wub: A nice Sleep Number king size bed. Oh, and Snowball's is not choosey about his sleep number. :HistericalSmiley:

The beds you see in the picture were less than $30.00 at Target ... and, of an excellent quality. I usually see them in two sizes ... another bed smaller than the size I choose for Snowball.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

you've got to look into these eco-friendly beds with washable covers! Such cute patterns!
molly mutt: the dog bed duvet company


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> you've got to look into these eco-friendly beds with washable covers! Such cute patterns!
> molly mutt: the dog bed duvet company


 
There are some really adorable ones on there :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I love Snowball's stair tower  That's awesome


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Lynn , 

i just love these beds I will be buying one as soon as i get a chance !!!!

www.bouclesperleblanche.com got to beds and click round beds they are adorable !!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Hey Lynn ,
> 
> i just love these beds I will be buying one as soon as i get a chance !!!!
> 
> www.bouclesperleblanche.com got to beds and click round beds they are adorable !!!!



they are very pretty Anna. but too fancy for my sammie....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> you've got to look into these eco-friendly beds with washable covers! Such cute patterns!
> molly mutt: the dog bed duvet company



thanks Marisa for this link. :thumbsup::thumbsup: This is the style I love for Sammie, something fun, pretty but causal. He seems to love the flat type bed during the day and the cozier one at night. did you choose one yet for Obi?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> they are very pretty Anna. but too fancy for my sammie....:HistericalSmiley:


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:lollllllllllllllll......


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I absolutely love doggy beds...it's such a great "spoil me" gift  . Bella's new bed was purchased from Home Goods for around $40. It's made out of iron I think. What I love best is that a standard sized bed pillow fits perfectly inside of it, so I can toss the pillow if/when it gets yucky. I can also get or make all sorts of cute pillow cases for her. Double score!!! ♥


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Do you have a Home Goods near you? They can have really cute stuff at times.


Of course I don't. I have to wait for my next trip to Phoenix (in 2 weeks) if I want to go to Home Goods and then I have to ship the bed back to me. LOL

It's not like when I lived in a big city -- like Phoenix or Irvine or Boca Raton. Then I could find anything, anywhere, anytime. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Of course, I guess that not having everything close is better on my pocketbook -- except that, if you can find it on-line, I'm a goner.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK - just went through the house and found a total of 12 beds for the fluffs not including the furniture that they are usually on. Of these, the 3 in office and the 3 in the sewing room are used the most with Lacie's Pampered Princess House and Secret's Pink House are used a lot too. Tilly does not like the houses -- I think it reminds her of being in a crate and her Puppymill days.

Thanks for the great suggestions. I will probably just wait until I go to Phoenix for Easter and look at Home Goods and a few other spots there. If I don't find something I'm "in love with", I end up making one. There are a couple of cute ones on ebay, but they're from China and I would rather copy and make it mayself just to make certain that the stuffing is safe. 

And, since it's getting warm here and summer is around the corner, the girls will just lay on the tile during the day because it's cooler.

Oops -- forgot the 2 raised beds (hammock) that are outside.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we don't have beautiful beds here so I can't help you but I have seen some really nice girl beds at HomeGoods and Marshalls.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn, beds are easy to make...........why don't you give it a try?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lynn, is there a specific style of bed you're looking for? Are you wanting one that is more furniture-style or something super comfy? And how large? L & P never snuggle in the same bed so I always look for the small ones, but I know everyone else's pups sleep together in the same beds so if you want one where your babies can nap together that will determine the size, too!

I was just at our new Marshall's a few days ago and they had a couple of cute beds (not my style, but cute) that were more unique. Also, as others mentioned, Home Goods, TJMaxx, and Ross have the same options...but you have to always be on the lookout. Christine sent London & Preston an adorable pink bed from Walmart when we first got Preston and they both love it and it has held up great over the last 2 1/2 years and I wash it all of the time.

If you are wanting a tiny bed for just one to sleep in at a time, look at cat beds...my mother-in-law gave me a round cat bed with a removable bottom cushion since her cats wouldn't use it, and OMG Preston is in love with it...He would lay in that thing all day if I let him.

I was thinking about finding an inexpensive bed in a store that I liked shapewise and removing the fabric to use as a template for my own fabric that would blend with my home decor that I could sew up myself...so that is an option for you, too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LJSquishy said:


> Lynn, is there a specific style of bed you're looking for? Are you wanting one that is more furniture-style or something super comfy? And how large? L & P never snuggle in the same bed so I always look for the small ones, but I know everyone else's pups sleep together in the same beds so if you want one where your babies can nap together that will determine the size, too!
> 
> I was just at our new Marshall's a few days ago and they had a couple of cute beds (not my style, but cute) that were more unique. Also, as others mentioned, Home Goods, TJMaxx, and Ross have the same options...but you have to always be on the lookout. Christine sent London & Preston an adorable pink bed from Walmart when we first got Preston and they both love it and it has held up great over the last 2 1/2 years and I wash it all of the time.
> 
> ...


Lisa guess what, mine don't snuggle like they used too . But they will lay together on the same bed by the sliding glass door. 

There are times I have to go and run around the house and look for Leo :w00t:.
I don't know why it scares the life out of me, I know we didn't open a door, but whew, we usaully find him, all curled up in the tent bed. One time I checked there, and told hubby he's NOT THERE!!!!!!! Then hubby looked and out prances Leo :wub: :blink:

At nighttime, I wear a Maltese Blanket, consisting of Mia, Leo and Ana :wub: I honestly can't sleep without knowing all are in their spots. Hubby says I have no idea how you sleep like that. Mostly Mia as she is completely wrapped around my neck, that's after she gives you a complete facial. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Hey Lynn ,
> 
> i just love these beds I will be buying one as soon as i get a chance !!!!
> 
> www.bouclesperleblanche.com got to beds and click round beds they are adorable !!!!


 
Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my gosh, those small round ones, as they are labled are so cute!!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

allheart would be the person to ask. You do seem to have a lot. Rylee has a blanket. She sleeps right next to my head at night so I have to move way over in the middle of a king sized bed.
Rylee will sleep next to a chair under a chair that Ward and I are sitting in. Sometimes when we are in different rooms she will plop herself in the middle. For some strange reason she likes to sleep on top of Wards shoes in our closet. That one I cannot figure out because noway would that be comfortable.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Lynn, beds are easy to make...........why don't you give it a try?


Pat -- I'll probably end up making one. I've made others, but wanted something really "cutsie" and just don't have a specific idea in mind. I mean, in scouring the internet, I haven't any seen one that I want to copy.

But I do have so much fabric here (I could start my own fabric store -- I'm a fabric addict) so I will go that route.

Of course, just as I finish it, I'll get to Phoenix and see just the perfect one that I'll just have to buy. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Since the girls don't really cuddle together in 1 bed -- especially as it's getting so warm, I'll make a small one.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> I love Snowball's stair tower  That's awesome


Thank you! Snowball's Poppi made the steps for him. Felix make sure the top was made large enough to securely place Snowball's bed there.

I should have mentioned that the bigger dog bed under Snowball's blue bed in the kitchen is from Home Goods! We have a red one, too! I also love Home Goods!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Deborah said:


> allheart would be the person to ask. You do seem to have a lot. Rylee has a blanket. She sleeps right next to my head at night so I have to move way over in the middle of a king sized bed.
> Rylee will sleep next to a chair under a chair that Ward and I are sitting in. Sometimes when we are in different rooms she will plop herself in the middle. For some strange reason she likes to sleep on top of Wards shoes in our closet. That one I cannot figure out because noway would that be comfortable.


Deborah, that is so funny, I was just going through pics of my kids in their beds :blush: eeeek, there is a bit more than I was concious of :blush:. There is the cutest pic Leo. There is a Prince tent set right up by the Princess tent, and bless his heart, he choose the Princress tent to fall asleep in :HistericalSmiley:

At night, all 3 sleep on Mommy. Leo is right at my left side, Ana is on my belly, and Mia, is on my upper chest. Sounds so odd, but I love it that way.

The beds are moreso for during the day when they take naps, or if I am doing things around the house. 

It does warm my heart, when I see how much they enjoy them. And I guess I do to :blush: They just look so comfortable.

Allthough there are a good bit, oddly enough, they all have one favorite, and they know whose favorite is whose. Too funny.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine -- we all know that you're famous for being the "Queen of the Dog Beds". LOL

Marie -- I love Snowball's lookout post too. It's sooooooooooooo perfect for him.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- we all know that you're famous for being the "Queen of the Dog Beds". LOL
> 
> Marie -- I love Snowball's lookout post too. It's sooooooooooooo perfect for him.


 
Lynn, it wasn't intentional :HistericalSmiley:an um Wallmart has an on-line store :innocent:

Auntie Lynn, this is where Mommy got my heart bed :wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I want to make a re-purposed suitcase bed for Gus and Grace. But waiting to feel better and waiting to see how big Gracie will get.

I think they are really unique and cute. If you sew or are crafty they wouldn't be too hard. And you could personalize them for your pups  

Like this: 

You can find hard suitcases at consignment shops or flea markets... that is if you don't have one somewhere already.

Or I've seen a lot of DIY end table dog beds. Have considered doing one of those for Gus instead since he likes little nooks and "caves".


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - that suitcase bed is adorable. I've never seen one like it before. And, I happen to have 2 ancient samsonite suitcases like that were a present when I went to college many, many, many years ago. Mom kept them at her house and when she passed, they were one of the things that I decided to keep (have no idea why).

I do have one question and don't know if you know the answer, but how do you make certain that the suitcase doesn't accidentally close on the fluff?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lynn -

This lady' explains how she made her's pretty well

My Repurposed Life: Guest Post-Cre8tive Designs Inc Repurposed Suitcase/dog bed

She used a hinge from Home Depot - It is just a small metal flat bar that screws into the top and bottom on the inside corners at the back of the case.

And you don't have to put feed on it.

And if you are worried about the top - many suitcase beds just remove the top.

Post photos if you do it!!! I really want to do this.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh - and if you don't want to put the secure bars on the inside.... I'm sure there are more options. I'd take it to Home Depot or local hardware store, tell them what you need, and they will probably have a good solution


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

allheart said:


> Lynn, it wasn't intentional :HistericalSmiley:an um Wallmart has an on-line store :innocent:
> 
> Auntie Lynn, this is where Mommy got my heart bed :wub:
> 
> View attachment 101428


Christine, I would love it if you would post a picture of each one of your beds. I just want to see them!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely Home Goods!!:yes:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Christine, I would love it if you would post a picture of each one of your beds. I just want to see them!


You are so sweet, not sure I coud do all of them :blink:, but maybe each of their favorites.

Hugs and love to you.


----------

